# Ants in Dartfrog Viv



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

I just saw some ants carrying larvae in my viv. There are less than 100 ants in total. I stemmed the influx of new ants from the back garden, and any ants leaving are killed on sights. My male fantastica looks pale, normally he is full of life. What am I looking at here. The ants have been about for a few days, but they seem to like ther new spot....will they try to stay? The thumbs seem nervous of the ants!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

It would be a good sign if the ants were carrying the larvae OUT of your tank (from a "bad" place to a safer place). If all you see is them carrying the larvae inside your tank, they are probably staying.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought so myself. I might remove the frogs to another viv and do a CO2 treatment.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

The frogs aren't eating them?


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

i'd get em out of that tank and co2 the hell outta of it, I would not feel the frogs are safe in a tank with ants


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I get invaded every year by ants whether my place is clean or not. I've got a bunch of ant poison in my car right now I need to get out and spread around

...I've started using a black foam ac filter for a lot of my vents, they use the same material for some aquarium filters...and it helps keep the ants out in the tanks I use them on if the tank is otherwise sealed up good...is also FF proof but lets air in. I think they are "duck brand black foam AC filter" and can be picked up in 15x24" sheets for like $2 at walmart, a bit more expensive with shipping if you order online. Stuff comes in really handy for all kinds of things though.

It hasn't been real bad the last couple years, or this year yet, but keep an eye on them as one year it got real bad and they invaded while I was away in Arkansas fishing and killed at least 1 darkland froglet...I think it was 2 though If memory serves. I mean I guess it is possible it just died and then the ants got to it after...but I think it was the ants...either way it is better if they aren't in your viv.


As for frogs eating them, I think it depends on the species of ant and the species of frog...I've seen them eat a few I think, but I've also seen them spit some out. It seems some of these little black ants and probably some other color/species of ants are not to many dart frogs liking...and some frogs may like some species that other frogs won't eat and vise versa. 

If you're lucky you get ants the frogs like  (but not so many they are overwhelmed)


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Just a precaution: if you use ant bait, and the ants are moving into your viv, make sure your frogs are away from the ants completely. They could be finding that bait to bring into the viv, and it could in turn harm your frogs.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

If you see them in the tank carrying larvae,then there are a lot more than you can see.I had this happen once and figured I would heavily mist.That's when I realized how many there really was.Take the frogs out immediately!They will be very stressed and even if they ate them,they will not be able to eat them all quick enough.I actually took the whole tank outside and tore it down.Just my experience.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I managed to kill a few hundred ants by hand. I am actually amazed by how effective ants are. As an engineer I really appreciate their work  As a dartfrog keeper, ants are a pain in the *ss.

I noticed that the ants carrying larvae only did so at night. In total, I counted 7 larva being carried. I am not sure what phase this ant operation was in, I have read numerous webpages but this is a tough call.

Some ants were removing dead FFs from the terrarium, some ants were staying. I removed a piece of driftwood and found some ants inside. They must have hollowed it out, judging by all the debris piled up at the access holes in the wood.


Will ants stay without a queen?

Did I put a stop to an ant migration before the queen arrived?

Is the queen in there? My terrarium is FF proof, so I don't see how a queen could have got in?



More updates to follow!

Hopefully the ants will stay away and my male fantastica will be fine


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Chris_M said:


> Well I managed to kill a few hundred ants by hand. I am actually amazed by how effective ants are. As an engineer I really appreciate their work  As a dartfrog keeper, ants are a pain in the *ss.
> 
> I noticed that the ants carrying larvae only did so at night. In total, I counted 7 larva being carried. I am not sure what phase this ant operation was in, I have read numerous webpages but this is a tough call.
> 
> ...


If there was larvae, there has to be a queen.

You may be ff proof ,but obviously not ant proof.They are smart and tough little buggers.I hope you have good results.Personally I'd have pulled the fantastica right away.It's not worth loosing him over,between the stress of the ant colony and you squishing hundereds of ants in his presence.Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

oddlot said:


> If there was larvae, there has to be a queen.
> 
> You may be ff proof ,but obviously not ant proof.They are smart and tough little buggers.I hope you have good results.Personally I'd have pulled the fantastica right away.It's not worth loosing him over,between the stress of the ant colony and you squishing hundereds of ants in his presence.Good luck and keep us posted.


Ya the little Bas###ds I think even chewed through those little fabric air holes in my FF cups to get at the FFs....were hauling them out of there like gangbusters.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

The ants are gone now. The original nest is about 8 feet from the terrarium, with a wall inbetween. The ants must have carried the larvae into the tank with a view to setting up an extension to their original nest.

I obviously trapped them in (my house) when I sealed the cracks they entered my house by. 

My male fantastica is looking back to his normal form. The females not being as bold as the male stayed well away from the ants, and so, were never bothered.

Thanks for all the advice. 

Dont ever take ants lightly is my advice.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Good to hear! Keep an eye out for them,they are persistent little buggers when they find suitable food and housing conditions.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

I have 1.2 fants in this tank, and in the last 14 days I have found 16 eggs!

Anyway, it appears that all is well. 

The ants haven't been back


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Good to hear Chris. Best of luck


----------



## hypnoticaquatic (Dec 19, 2012)

just remember if u havent tried use corn meal or grits to feed/kill the ants if u get them again, not as showy as this but does the same thing


----------

